#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  BTech in Nanotechnology,Companies where I can do my intership?

## Shajar Ali

Greetings to all Engineers.I got admitted to BTech in Nanotechnology in LPU .I want to study this interdiciplianry field and I am very excited.So I need your help with this "Which companies can I go for my internship,this is what I am worried for?" 

Thanks in Advance  :): 





  Similar Threads: ifference between MEMS and Nanotechnology Seminar report on Nanotechnology | Paper Presentation on Nanotechnology | Presentation on Nanotechnology Applying for Summer intership 2013 Nanotechnology ppt free download Report on Nanotechnology.

----------

